# Wado-Ryu Practitioners?



## WyldFya (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello again,
  I am curious if there are any other members that study Wado-ryu karate on this forum.  Hoping to see some old friends on the site that I can rekindle connections with.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 21, 2006)

Moved to Karate Forum.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Moderator


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jul 28, 2006)

Wado-ryu here, my sensei is affiliated with Mr. Taman, a JKF-Wadokai 7th Dan. Our lineage is: Otsuka Hironori - Sasaki Takashi - C.A. Taman - Ben Haryo - me.

I have studied Wado-ryu for several years and still not make it to black belt (I am a slowlearner).


----------



## WyldFya (Aug 2, 2006)

It's not a fast style.  Good to know there are others around.  My lineage is Ohtsuka-Osaka-Akbar-Me.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 2, 2006)

Would either of you mind telling me how Wado Ryu differs from say, the Shorin Ryu or Kyokushin I used to study?

thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 2, 2006)

Wado Ryu is the creation of Hironori Ohtsuka.  He was already an accomplished Jiu-Jitsuka in Shintoyoshin Ryu Jiu Jitsu, when he started training with Gichin Funakoshi.  

After training with Funakoshi, he trained with other well-known Karate-ka, such as Motobu and Mabuni, and formed his own style of Karate based on his previous experiences in both Jiu Jitsu and Karate.  

A lot of Wado Ryu resembles its older cousin, Shotokan, but there are quite a few differences, and this is shown in many Wado systems putting a stronger emphasis on the "softer" techniques.  

There's always going to be some bickering, as to whom exactly teaches "Wado Ryu," since there are several factions that split apart before, and after, Ohtsuka Shihan's death.  There are also some folks who founded their own styles, based on Wado; some with Ohtsuka Shihan's blessing, some without.  It's a wonderfully mixed bag, indeed, but regardless of who belongs to what organization, good Wado-based Karate is still good Wado-based Karate, regardless of the names involved.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info Grenadier.  Very informative.


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 3, 2006)

I am fairly new to Wado, having trained in the style for just two years. My sensei is Marianne Olafsen 4.Dan but I rarely train directly with her since she spends most of her time in Sweden. The club traces it`s lineage trough Toru Takamizawa.


----------



## KempoShaun (Aug 3, 2006)

Wado here too, it's one of the basis' for the style I developed over the last 10 years or so.  I rank in Wado as a probationary Nidan, but have trouble finding Wado instructors in Mass...  oh well.


----------



## WyldFya (Aug 6, 2006)

Tell me about it... I think I am the only wado-ryu practitioner in the entire state of Idaho.


----------



## KempoShaun (Aug 7, 2006)

If we lived in the U.K., we'd be alright


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 18, 2006)

How widespread is Wado really? It is a quite common style here in Norway.


----------



## KempoShaun (Aug 19, 2006)

exactly, overseas it's fairly common, here in the states... well, it's rare to have more than 1 or 2 schools in a given state. Also, it seems to be more popular in the southern states than up here where it gets cold :idunno:


----------



## WyldFya (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, grandmaster Osaka is up near here in Salt Lake City.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Aug 25, 2006)

Cirdan said:
			
		

> How widespread is Wado really? It is a quite common style here in Norway.


 
In Indonesia wado is less popular compared to Shotokan and Goju. And most of wado people here were recruited from other groups, so not all of them moves in wado way, usually they still moves in their old ways. So, many people with wado badges, but moves like Shotokan. And they emphasizes sport karate, so they don't spend much time doing pure wado.

My teacher was an uchideshi (inside student) of Mr. Taman, so he was reared in traditional wado, not sport karate. Thus, we spend lots of time doing the two-man katas of wado, such as idori, tachiai, fujin goshinjutsu, tantodori, etc.. 

that's why most people consider us a jujutsu group, while in reality, my teacher teaches both jujutsu and karate (not just jujutsu).


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Aug 25, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> There's always going to be some bickering, as to whom exactly teaches "Wado Ryu," since there are several factions that split apart before, and after, Ohtsuka Shihan's death. There are also some folks who founded their own styles, based on Wado; some with Ohtsuka Shihan's blessing, some without. It's a wonderfully mixed bag, indeed, but regardless of who belongs to what organization, good Wado-based Karate is still good Wado-based Karate, regardless of the names involved.


 
I agree very much. My teacher is with the JKF-Wadokai, but he personally prefer the Wado Renmei (Otsuka Jiro) style because the Renmei emphasizes more on Jujutsu-influenced techniques.


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 28, 2006)

It is a wonderfully mixed bag indeed. Our school is independent (more or less) and has a curriculum that includes elements form a lot of other arts (Kickboxing, aikido, kung fu and tai chi). We also do Qi gong exercises and try some FMA drills from time to time. However we are still definately based in traditional Wado.
:karate:


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Sep 10, 2006)

Cirdan man, do you really practice that much outside influence? tai chi and kickboxing I can understand because wado does not have tai chi breathing & full contact sparring like kickboxing. but why practice aikido throws and joint locks when our own wado-ryu is already very rich in jujutsu techniques such as throws, wrist locks, joint locks? isn't that a little redundant?


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 10, 2006)

I think it would be more correct to say that we have a "touch" of Aikido. It might be more like small modifications here and there than true Aikido techniques. However my knowledge of Aikido is limited and I wouldn`t know about the influence unless my instructor had told me. 

When trying Alain Sailly`s Goshindo, wich has a strong Aikido (or Aikijutsu) influence, I noticed a similarity in close range fighting.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, if thats the case then I understand. Because my teacher also teach (more like "showing" actually) some techniques from other Ryuha, so that we will understand the differences, for example, the differences between Wado kotegaeshi and Aikido kotegaeshi and Takagi Yoshin-ryu's omotegyaku..


----------



## WyldFya (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm just curious of the Wado practioners if anyone else has the book Wado-Ryu karate by Hironori Ohtsuka Sensei?


----------



## KempoShaun (Oct 21, 2006)

I have it, very rare book.  I actually have 2 copies, and there were only a very limited number (2000?) made, and each comes with a seal of auth., a letter from Otsuka Sensei's family and well done translations and pictures of all the Wado Kata.


----------



## WyldFya (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a copy as well, but these are the copies, there were 2000 made, but there are also the original 1500.


----------

